
A Gene Called ‘Sonic Hedgehog’ Is Behind the Weirdest Coronavirus Symptoms - aaron695
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/sonic-hedgehog-gene-coronavirus-symptoms
======
rvz
No-one here could possibly fall for that April fools (aka Fake News Day)
headline right?, unless it is widely shared on Twitter since everyone gets
their news from there?

~~~
KarlKemp
It’s true, though. The drosophila community has a long history of coming up
with creative gene names.

